# Brake Pedal To Floor Question



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

Now i have a MK3 i purchased

the car brakes but there is NO pressure at all

i dont see any leaking from the lines

now is it the MC? 

let me know guys thanks :thumbup:


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Can you pump the peddle and firm it up? If it does; hold pressure on the peddle. Does it hold or slowly drop?

Have you tried to bleed the system?


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

i have not tried to re bleed the system

and i tried to juice up the pedal by pumping it but it barley makes pressure

ill pump it a few times quick and it will feel like a TAD bit of prssure but goes right to floor 

thanks for quick response :beer:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Besides the lines, you need to knock off the wheels and check the calipers, and the wheel cylinders (drum brakes) for leaks. If no leaks, then go ahead and try bleeding the brakes. Gunk and debris inside the brake system can keep the seals inside of the master cylinder from sealing, preventing the master cylinder from working as a pump. You gotta pump a couple of quarts through the brake system to make sure that the gunk is all flushed-out, and you may discover that the master cylinder is still shot.

If the master cylinder is shot, I'd recommend a Meyle Brand master cylinder. You can get one for about $45, and some Internet Sellers offer free ground shipping.

If the car has rear drum brakes, and you discover that they need service, consider converting to rear disc brakes. Believe it or not, new rear brake drums cost more that new rear rotors (over twice as much), and new brake shoes cost as much or more as brake pads.


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

It is rear rotors good questions to ask though

i will try bleeding the lines this weekend and take a look at the calipers etc

ill let you know whats going on as it happens 

thanks again guys


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

I did a brake flush on mine cause I'm having the same problem... When the car is stationary I have a peddle... When I'm driving the peddle is crap... No leaks and plenty of brake life left... Anyone that has this problem also I would appreciate the help too. Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

When you bleed the brakes,makes sure that you have the rear wheels in the same position that they are in when the wheels are on the ground.

Otherwise, if the rear wheels droop, the proportioning valve will limit fluid flow to the rear brakes, the rear brakes will not bleed correctly, and neither the front or rear brakes will work correctly.

To do this, either place your jackstands under the rear axle beam, OR crawl under the car with the wheels on the ground and bleed the brakes.


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

ok ima try that tomorrow... i talked to a couple buddies and they said to just replace the master cylinder???


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

20jetta98 said:


> ok ima try that tomorrow... i talked to a couple buddies and they said to just replace the master cylinder???



If there are no leaks changing the master cylinder and flushing the brake fluid will probably fix the problem.

But if you don't want to spend the money for a new master cylinder right now,a good flush might buy you some time, because you're about to find lots of other things to fix,and burn money on.


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

ok... ill let u know how it goes... thanks for the advice... i appreciate it.


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*bled the brakes*

i did what you said as to bleeding the brakes evenly and still the same thing... any ideas... is it time to replace the master cylinder or poportioning valve.? HELP


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

20jetta98 said:


> i did what you said as to bleeding the brakes evenly and still the same thing... any ideas... is it time to replace the master cylinder or poportioning valve.? HELP


Yep, bite the bullet and get the Meyle master cylinder for $45.


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*master cylinder*

Does napa sell the meyle master cylinder or is that a diff part store???


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Probably not.
AutohausAZ has it here.
Get your order up to $50, and they ship free. 
Their standard ship time, my experience is this: If I order over the weekend, up thru when they open Monday AM, I have parts Friday (I'm by Detroit - your ship times should be about the same.) 

Or, get it from GAP (link).
Price is slightly higher (not by much, though); no free shipping; but, they're a _lot_ closer for you (they're just north of Albany, NY.)


----------

